# Rocko Picture Update



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Hi All, 

Big apologies for not getting in touch and updating on how things have been going with Rocko he has been amazing, im glad to say that training is done and that he is just simply and utterly divine... the best puppy ever.

Picture update.










PS. If anyone has chatted or read anything about Rockos possible brothers born on 07/06/12 let me know, would love to meet or see pics of what they look like and find out how they are in general.

He is a SYML cockapoo.

xxxjasmine


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Looks a lot like my Scarlett with that beautiful coat. Time really does fly, I remember reading on here that you were just getting him!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

He's like a big cuddly teddy bear x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He is so gorgeous x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw thank you for the updated photo...he's as gorgeous as ever 

I want a Red American Boy ....one day maybe 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG....I want to dognap him now!!! Don't let me know where you live! He's gorgeous! x


----------

